# Si huele mucho le paso una agüilla



## smatyss

Non riesco a capire il significato della parola 'agüilla'. Potrebbe essere un diminutivo di 'agua'?



> *Devi inserire solo la frase ORIGINALE nel titolo del thread, "italiano spagnolo" non è un titolo*
> Come devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E' fondamentale che tu scriva:
- la *frase originale intera*
- * il tuo tentativo di traduzione *
e ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto*, grazie 

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## smatyss

La frase intera: "Si huele mucho le paso una agüilla". Fa riferimento a un bicchiere sporco.
Io lo renderei così: "Se puzza troppo le do un po' d'acqua".


----------



## Agró

"Se puzza troppo le do un po' d'acqua".
Agua: (dim.) agüita/agüilla...


----------



## Neuromante

Sarebbe meglio "una acquetta"


----------



## King Crimson

Ma di cosa parliamo? Cos'è che puzza? Peraltro 'acquetta' mi fa pensare più a una pioggerella che a un po' d'acqua aggiunta a qualcos'altro.


----------



## Neuromante

King Crimson said:


> Ma di cosa parliamo? Cos'è che puzza? Peraltro 'acquetta' mi fa pensare più a una pioggerella che a un po' d'acqua aggiunta a qualcos'altro.


Appunto.
Il verbo è "pasar(le)", non è "añadir/meter/poner". Cio è, e con quel diminutivo: "Sciacquare un pochetto, in modo superficiale" Si parla dal bicchiere, non dal contenuto


----------



## King Crimson

Allora, se ho capito bene, direi semplicemente ...(_glie)lo sciaquo un po'_ (sciaquare indica già che si usa dell'acqua, quindi non è necessario specificare ulteriormente).


----------



## Neuromante

Pero eso sería "Lo enjuago un poco". Hay una enorme diferencia, la frase elegida por el autor indica el contexto, el tono, el carácter del que habla y, posiblemente, la reacción del que lo oye


----------



## King Crimson

Allora non capisco Neuro, nel post precedente hai scritto tu stesso: "Sciacquare un pochetto, in modo superficiale", io ho solo modificato leggermente il tuo suggerimento.


----------



## Neuromante

Es que la forma "le paso una agüilla" es mucho más displicente que "enjuagar", por eso puse "un pochetto, in modo superficiale" No se está limpiando el vaso, ni mucho menos, lo moja un poco para quitarle el olor y ya está: El vaso igual de asqueroso pero sin tumbarte de la peste. L frase implica que el que habla es o un guarro o un gandul. Por eso te ponía lo de que esa expresión da el contexto de la conversación; tiene muchas más capas de lectura que un simple "lo enjuago un poco"; que implica, al menos, el esfuerzo de limpiarlo


----------



## King Crimson

Grazie Neuro, finalmente abbiamo il contesto (al post 11)! Sarebbe stato utile sapere tutte queste cose _prima_, ma va bene lo stesso. Per una nuova traduzione, però, al momento non mi viene in mente niente. Ci aggiorniamo.


----------



## QueSaràh

Io direi "*gli do una sciacquata*": è più approssimativo e sbrigativo di "sciacquare" da solo ma anche per questo, a mio avviso, conferisce esattamente la sfumatura che suggerisce Neuromante al post #11


----------



## QueenTitania

O *gli do una pulitina / sciacquatina *(si quieres mantener la referencia al agua)


----------



## Parnaso

Veramente "agüilla" e diminutivo per "agua".
"Pasar una agüilla" puo tomarsi come sciacquare. Sensa di piú.


----------



## QueenTitania

@Parnaso. Ya lo sé. 
Pero puede traducirse de manera menos literal...
También "*lavatina*" no está mal.


----------

